# X Phänomen

## BlackHell

Nachdem ich mein System jetzt zum funktionieren gebracht habe, wollte ich das X installieren. Alles noch als root angemeldet versteht sich.

Also habe ich brav 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

 und 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

 eingerichtet und xorg-x11 emerged.

Nachdem der ati-treiber mich dazu veranlasste den pci_find in den Kernel zu kompilieren und danach mit noch einer Fehlermeldung aufwartete, ging ich dazu über, den ati-drivers das ~x86 zu verpassen. Nachdem ich nun alle Abhängigkeiten ebenfalls mit ~x86 bedacht habe, konnte ich endlich fertig emergen.

Das Phänomen:

Ich wollte dann ein Xorg -configure bzw xorgcfg durchführen. Schlägt fehl, weil

```
k-buff ~ # xorgcfg

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686

Current Operating System: Linux k-buff 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #6 SMP Thu Mar 19 10:29:42 CET 2009 i686

Build Date: 19 March 2009  09:59:43AM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.8.log", Time: Thu Mar 19 10:59:38 2009

List of video drivers:

        radeon

        fglrx

        ati

        radeonhd

        fbdev

        vesa

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/Xorg(xorg_backtrace+0x3c) [0x812647c]

1: /usr/bin/Xorg(xf86SigHandler+0x52) [0x80ce352]

2: [0xb7eec400]

3: /usr/bin/Xorg(xf86CallDriverProbe+0x20c) [0x80a30ac]

4: /usr/bin/Xorg(DoConfigure+0x1c1) [0x80b8981]

5: /usr/bin/Xorg(InitOutput+0x62a) [0x80a390a]

6: /usr/bin/Xorg(main+0x256) [0x806de36]

7: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xdc) [0xb7acb60c]

8: /usr/bin/Xorg [0x806d451]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Failed to run "X -configure".

```

Dann dachte ich an den ati Treiber und probierte es mit einem 

```
aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Wieder ein Fehlschlag, da die xorg.conf noch nicht existierte.

Nach kopieren der xorg.conf.example zur xorg.conf funktionierte wenigstens der aticonfig Befehl.

X -configure bzw xorgcfg machen immer noch Probleme wie oben schon erwähnt.

tippe ich in die Konsole ein einfaches X, startet die grafische Oberfläche mit dem Maus-X in der Mitte. Ich kann die Maus zwar noch nicht bewegen (Logitech MX1000-Laser) aber es funktioniert soweit schonmal.

Durch ein startx komme ich zum twm dem ich nicht nur per glxgears etwas entlocken kann, sondern der mir auch noch mitteilt, DirectRendering=Yes. Also habe ich gleich fgl_glxgears ausprobiert und OH WUNDER. Endlich funktioniert es.

Ich loggte mich dann aus um mich als normaler User anzumelden. Diesen habe ich in der video, wheel, audio, usb, cdrom, floppy gruppen eingetragen.

Auch dort war startx kein Problem.

ABER glxgears geht nicht und DirectRendering=No.

Wo liegt da der Hase im Pfeffer?

----------

## mv

eselect opengl

----------

## BlackHell

eselect opengl ist unter root-Anmeldung auf ati gestellt worden

Mich wundert, das X -configure keine eigene xorg.conf mehr anlegt.

Denn in der xorg.conf.example ist ja so viel zusätzlich drin, welches ich nicht gebrauchen kann und ich muss so viel hinzufügen, das eigentlich durch aticonfig --initial erledigt werden sollte.

Hier die Ausgabe nach dem X -configure

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux k-buff 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #7 SMP Thu Mar 19 14:42:01 CET 2009 i686

Build Date: 19 March 2009  11:42:01AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.8.log", Time: Thu Mar 19 14:54:59 2009

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x9a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] rev 154, Mem @ 0xc0000000/0, 0xfe9f0000/0, I/O @ 0x0000c000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(--) PCI: (0@1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] (secondary) rev 154, Mem @ 0xfe9e0000/0

List of video drivers:

   radeon

   fglrx

   ati

   radeonhd

   fbdev

   vesa

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 6.12.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.58.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 6.12.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeonhd_drv.so

(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.2.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fbdev_drv.so

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 0.4.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.2.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.58.2

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.582                                

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Feb  3 2009 23:42:26

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0

(WW) Video driver ABI version of the X server is 4.1

(II) AMD ASIC control file status: R2 S1 B324 N324 T323

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x7280

(**) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x7280) found

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/Xorg(xorg_backtrace+0x3c) [0x812928c]

1: /usr/bin/Xorg(xf86SigHandler+0x52) [0x80d1162]

2: [0xb7f9b400]

3: /usr/bin/Xorg(xf86CallDriverProbe+0x20c) [0x80a5ebc]

4: /usr/bin/Xorg(DoConfigure+0x1c1) [0x80bb791]

5: /usr/bin/Xorg(InitOutput+0x62a) [0x80a671a]

6: /usr/bin/Xorg(main+0x256) [0x806eea6]

7: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xdc) [0xb7b3060c]

8: /usr/bin/Xorg [0x806e4c1]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *BlackHell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich loggte mich dann aus um mich als normaler User anzumelden. Diesen habe ich in der video, wheel, audio, usb, cdrom, floppy gruppen eingetragen.
> 
> Auch dort war startx kein Problem.
> ...

 

Hier sollte in der xorg.conf der Eintrag von 

```
Section "DRI"

    Group 0

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

helfen.

----------

## Pro_metheus

Hallo BlackHell,

bei mir hat Xorg -configure auch immer nicht geklappt aber zumindest xorgcfg -textmode hat dann eine brauchbare xorg.conf erstellt.

Gruß 

Pro_metheus

----------

## BlackHell

Danke für den Tip mit dem textmode. Und eine Entschuldigung dafür, das ich den nicht selbst gefunden habe.

Hat fürs erste geklappt. War auch eine super tolle Oberfläche zum einstellen und ich konnte mein G15 ebenfalls sofort auswählen. Ob ich auch gleich mit Logitech als Treiber für meine MX1000 richtig gehandel habe, wird sich noch herausstellen müssen.

Auch unter meinem normalen Benutzer konnte ich dann mit startx die twm-session starten. Nur leider habe ich dort keine Rechte auf DRM.

Ein 

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

fördert immernoch ein No zu Tage, obwohl unter root alles perfekt ist.

Ich schätze, ich muss entweder ein paar Pakete nochmals mit anderen Flags kompilieren oder ein paar Verzeichnisse mit den Rechten anpassen. Denn mein normaler Benutzer ist schon in der video gruppe.

----------

